# UselessBilly selling fat headed bass and bream. #284



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Sham wow


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Smell a little funny, like singed fur, but kinda familiar.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

So this is the new thread. Looks pretty good but it aint no #232.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Is that them kind you can stick on da wall like a sticka????


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Bo$$ drankin' V9 tonight............


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Is that them kind you can stick on da wall like a sticka????



We're much more sophisticated than that, we have one of Dale Jr.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

So thats why Billy wanted them fish I cleaned & caught.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

wHERS t.p.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

hAY!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Fish stickas? Billy prolly make a buck doin that


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Been lookin on Craigslist for a boat. All this feeshin talk has got me wantin to go


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Crappy are bitin at Jackson lake. I needs to go catch some


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

doenightmare is on to me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

I needs to go catch some slabs me self.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I still want to catch a mess of perch


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sent a PM to the Forum. How did that happened?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

i'M ON TO U 2, hEY hEY hEY


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

Somebody mentioned American shad awhile ago. I love one a year with the roe. Not two, too oily to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

sOMETHANG IS WONG WID MY KEY BOARD. wHAT IS IT.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

tHIS IS CRA CRA.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Anybody here ever had hernia surgery? I'm almost positive  I got a hernia. This coughing hasn't helped it either


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

hELP!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

K will you please turn you Cap lock off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Anybody here ever had hernia surgery? I'm almost positive  I got a hernia. This coughing hasn't helped it either



yEA i HAD IT DONE AT f t hOOD tx.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

One roe shad is $6.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

mINE WAS UNDER THE BELLY BUTTON TO THE RIGHT.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> yEA i HAD IT DONE AT f t hOOD tx.



Mine is a little lower. Well, about 10 inches lower. How long were you out of work?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> mINE WAS UNDER THE BELLY BUTTON TO THE RIGHT.



That's where my caps lock is too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

He's still out of work.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I got big plans for tomorrow, hope it don't rain.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

My cap lock is under my hat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mine is a little lower. Well, about 10 inches lower. How long were you out of work?



6 weeks I think.This was in 83. It may be different now.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Tell us more Dave


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Shad Roe is okay, but it cannot hold a candle to Mullet Roe.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Being facetious, because it will rain tomorrow and foil all my well laid plans. I am about due for a story though, but I'm all outta likker tonite....


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Skeeter is out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe Scrapy can entertain us tonite with some of his loquatious forebearings.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

I like a good straight p nut row. Looks gud from the road.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 8, 2015)

afternoon Billy's


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Skeeter is out.



Spring is over


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

It's gonna rain all,week


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 8, 2015)

LDave can you please translate for me what your saying


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Being facetious, because it will rain tomorrow and foil all my well laid plans. I am about due for a story though, but I'm all outta likker tonite....



I'm out too. and can't buy none on Sunday here.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Dave throwin round big words


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> It's gonna rain all,week



I know, I got my sight grubbed and can't remove the topsoil or I'll contaminate the sub-strata. Boring week watching it rain.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Wooooooo.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 6 weeks I think.This was in 83. It may be different now.



83? Dang! I was a freshman in HS...I think medicine has came made strides since then


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Rain makes mud, ld.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Shad Roe is okay, but it cannot hold a candle to Mullet Roe.


 Gotta poach it first before you cook it.  It's better than poached Buck and not as expensive. Or life threatening.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm out of likker and too sober to spin a good yarn, so is my friend Scrapy. Maybe I'll open a bottle of wine, anybody hera speak French?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 8, 2015)

I barely speak English


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

K is 83? Happy birthday k!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes and a lot of mud it will be TP.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

K is in very good shape for 33 much less 83................


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm out of likker and too sober to spin a good yarn, so is my friend Scrapy. Maybe I'll open a bottle of wine, anybody hera speak French?



Ima drankin wine tonight. Didn't feel like goin back out


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

As long as you got your slab and parking lot in you'll be fine, ld.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Poppin pills here.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

*Today*

Caught a few of theses today. Had a blast!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice, BmW!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Big ol creek y'all fishin.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Good job BkW.....River looks a tad bit high.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice BKW!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

My motor boat Operator!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

K and Bk runnin lines


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah its high right now but dropping fast!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> As long as you got your slab and parking lot in you'll be fine, ld.



I just got my permit last Wednesday, I think I'm gonna like Columbus, it's like a really big small town. Who lives in Cataula? I go thru there evaday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Useless Billys

You can check out any time you like
But you can never leave


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

No hawk I'm running lines, he just drives.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice roto anchor.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Kmac gator huntin


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey kydawg. How yah doing?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Yall like my anchor, its a ol disc brake hub.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Kmc likes motor boating


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> No hawk I'm running lines, he just drives.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey it works


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

That 22mag is my fwend.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, now I know where my roters went, nice fish BKW, not so much on the boat driver, he looks a little stoned.............


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall like my anchor, its a ol disc brake hub.



Lol! red, red red red red! Billy approved


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> No hawk I'm running lines, he just drives.


He serving suishi?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Whatcha munchin on there Kmac


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

He's not hunting gators! That's for snakes, he don't wanna swim!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey BKW


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Neva mind scrappy says you havin sushi


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

That's our stew beef bait hawk.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey bkw and kmc 

Yall had a good time I see


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

BKW can survive.................


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey now


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Motor boat operator= kmck


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Ain't oops+ in catoualloe?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Motor boat operator= kmck



Trim up trim down


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

power!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Riverrats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Motor boat operator= kmck



Man, that creek looks a lot bigger in the pic than when we was standing next to it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

FasterFaster


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

We own a little inland down there, we camp on it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Stump!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Inland?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Island?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey big,we did have a good time!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Bammer it has rained more.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Pow!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah our island!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I learned somethin', if K says his rooster dips snuff, look under his wing for the Bruton Can..............


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool! I've never known anyone who owned an island! Eye eye captain!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Bshadrick quit hiding.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Does his rooster have floaters? Has he done a YouTube snuff review from his coop?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Kmc is loaded


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey, bshad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

yea we named it Blueberry Island. Moe better!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer it has rained more.


Same up here and more on the way this week. 


Buck killers Wife said:


> Yeah our island!


Looking good, Cheryl!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Shadrick, Meshach, and Tobedwego...............It's in the Bible...........


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

i aint hidding . here i am


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Bshadrick been on that river with us.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Shadrick, Meshach, and Tobedwego...............It's in the Bible...........



They aint from around here,are they?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Half loaded, We own a island. Beer can island is the name.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Whats happnin bshadrick?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall like my anchor, its a ol disc brake hub.



I have two just like it.


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

we wore them out one weekend


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Cotton Mouth Island.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Bama I'll Cheryl you next time I see yah!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

shad likes to lay in the river.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

You have a drag anchor too?


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Whats happnin bshadrick?



nothing much hawk how about you


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Kydawg,that's what that rifle for.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

heavy chain run through a bike tube


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Bama I'll Cheryl you next time I see yah!



Sorry, but all you white wimmen look alike to me.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> shad likes to lay in the river.



and run up it in the spring.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

bshadrick said:


> we wore them out one weekend



Them some nice deers!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

bshad fishes while layin in theriver. catches evathing.


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> shad likes to lay in the river.



aint nothing better than laying in the river fishimg


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

bshadrick said:


> aint nothing better than laying in the river fishimg



and drankin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Yall are skootin this one along


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Kydawg,that's what that rifle for.



How bout the gators? Yall got a tree stand I can sleep in?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Can a gator climb a tree?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't have time to drank. I'm to busy catching fish.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Whats happnin bshadrick?



Shad runnin there yet?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd hope not ky


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

bshadrick said:


> nothing much hawk how about you



Just tryin to get my internal clock adjusted to this new time


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea I have gator watch, I watchfrom the tree lounger.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Never did much river fishing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Can a gator climb a tree?



Yes.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I'm outta here,catch yah fellas later


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Them some nice deers!



thank you k-mack took me hunting


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Never did much river fishing.



They called us Creeks, but mostly we wuz in the river......


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

River fishen is different.


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Can a gator climb a tree?



they can climb a fennce


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

First one down. Second shift be along?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

bshad just wait, we'll get U some turkey pics also.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

bshadrick said:


> they can climb a fennce


They agile as a Crackerdile.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Get him in the boat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> bshad just wait, we'll get U some turkey pics also.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Missed it


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Get him outa the boat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

We'll get bammer a turkey also.


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2015)

ttyl walking dead is on


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

K got to run the Gators out of his Tree stand, before he can hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Choot!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I hate when they get in the boat and they need to be otta the boat........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

You get that Fiber Optic spliced back right Pnut?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

pewpewpew


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

later benshad, we need to go get some camo fer turk seson.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We'll get bammer a turkey also.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Check these out Dave.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

river points


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

BkW done brought out the killas


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Those are nice, BmW!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow!    

Nice points!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

nutnut does not like WiFi.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

My puter runnin s lo w


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Heres one you might like BkW......Creek point


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I hate when they get in the boat and they need to be otta the boat........



I hate when wasp build a nest under the boat seat, ride all the way to the landing and don't attack till you way up the swamp.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah they replicas. Was a Birthday gift! My daughter knows I lovem so she bought them for me.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

These points did not come from any river as the artifacts found in the river belong to the state. These came from a cleared foodplot located on Nutnut's hog hunting lease.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome point Hawk!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Heres one you might like BkW......Creek point



Dang that thing so nice it almost looks fake


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Y'all some point finding sapsuckers


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Hawk have you seen the box of arrow heads I posted in primitive skills? We found all of those!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

I only ever fount won point before


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Heck yeah Oops.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

If BkW had that tractor, shed find more.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Hawk have you seen the box of arrow heads I posted in primitive skills? We found all of those!



I saw that frame BkW yall got some killers in there.....I really like those kirk corner notches you got


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I only ever fount won point before



and sometimes dey just fall out de sky.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

A lot of walking.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

BkW would have the whole place plowed up


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm so glad we have asafe haven in here for the mods, they have it ruff out there in the forum world.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm so glad we have asafe haven in here for the mods, they have it ruff out there in the forum world.



You right Kmac....I think I'll run over to the fishing forum and self moderate for em


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

For sure hawk


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ain't neva seed a boat wif disk breaks on it


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hay BkW


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Heck yeah Oops.



Hay mrs.. BMW .. Sweet broad heads ya got


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Ain't neva seed a boat wif disk breaks on it



Kmac like to stop.....Fast.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Buncha folks in hera tanight


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

We lost the other anchor so I modified.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

For mo


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Flop^^^^^


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Goot un gut


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Good crowd


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

There's only one point in there BKW and you know what I mean...............


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

I crank shaft we had worked gud.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Ty hils. I learnt from you and nitram


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

You see it Nic?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey hills


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

But the boat in the water taday and caught won.. It sucked but was better than doin yard werk


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bbl.. Walking dreads on


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Where?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

I see it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

No, I really dont.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the walkin dead ?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Where?



You know......


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep, oops is from catoouaella.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm holden it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

I was just kidding. I know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

I think.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Holdenwhat?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Kiddin again. I don't know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

We need to take some to a show.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

BKW went bowling?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

I knew U knew.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I called up sum turkeys this am. TF.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Bowlin a 300


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Gobble gobble


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Gave up on the fiber optics bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> What is the walkin dead ?



What you gonna be if you don't get out of that swamp before dark. Prolly could leave the walking part out.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I Beverly found no bowlen


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Too many wires.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm eating high fiber?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Gave up on the fiber optics bo$$.



I tried to call you and got BIL, you got the whole country messed up down there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm on the high priced WiFi now T.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank Bo$$


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Yep, oops is from catoouaella.



Das rit.. We don't be playin round hera


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You see it Nic?





Yep, and if I found that one it would be in a frame by itself. A Clovis is to to be treasured.

That classic Dalton Fishhawk posted is a museum quality point too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm gone got in trouble! Wife says I'm using all the data.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm eating high fiber?



Fiber keeps ya regular


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Peanut you gonna take me turkey hunting?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I didn't c it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Share some of that WiFi with us nut.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Nutnut knows..


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Peanut you gonna take me turkey hunting?



Shoot yea! We will go across the road from yalls camp!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Nic we thinken about goin to the kolomokie show to see son.Are U goin?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

That's Kmac area. I'd rather hunt your area!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Nic we thinken about goin to the kolomokie show to see son.Are U goin?




I`ve gone to several of those shows. My cabin is right down the road from it. If I down there (and I probably will be) I will drop in.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Which one are you talking about nic?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

We will go when k ain't there.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

We was wanting to meet yah nic.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

That sounds cool peanut,


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Which one are you talking about nic?





The Kolomoki show that Son Anderson hosts just south of Donalsonville.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mite find a broad head!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

I was talking about the Clovis in my box nic.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

The Dothan show put on by Mr. Troy and his family is always a good one too.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Peanut, I killed his bird across that road last year.lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I was talking about the Clovis in my box nic.





That is the first point I noticed when I saw your frame Ma`am. I`d like to see that one better. You do realize the importance of that point, don`t you?  

Fishhawk, Troy is a longtime friend of mine. All my points are in his frames.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

BKW's and k's teams are stacked! I call BC!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Peanut, I killed his bird across that road last year.lol



That must have been the one he was telling me about and then tried to beat a tree to death with his hat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

That turkey can get outa Dodge.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Bshad is on a good one too!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

They all important to me nic. I got a lot of Indian in me.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

LOLs bammer.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

What I miss


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

I actually killed 2 birds he was after.lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

What I mist


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> LOLs bammer.





Buck killers Wife said:


> I actually killed 2 birds he was after.lol



Well, that's two more than i've killed since 2013.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

It's perfect Nic. I got excited when I saw it and miss categorized it, but I knew it was very special.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

My moneys on bshad's team.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Course my team is starting out in 1st.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Peanut hush yah mouth, my team gonna be first!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Bsahd don't even have camp yet! They got a surprise coming!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Camo yyet


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I reckon i'll call it a night.
Got some work to do in the morning but hope to get off early. I want to go up to a friends place in smithville and ruin my shoulder with some turkey loads. Just want to make sure its sighted in and ready to go.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Later!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Nite bamar


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> It's perfect Nic. I got excited when I saw it and miss categorized it, but I knew it was very special.





Here`s a few in my personal collection that are really special.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Bkw, I would have gave anything for you to have seen my uncles in Moultrie Collection. Words cannot come close to describing it. It was probably one of the most valuable private collections in the South.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Those are some beautiful points Nic.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

I love finding them and keeping them put up for safe keeping!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have found some nice ones up here. I will try to post a picture of some of them.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

I would not shoot a one of those at a fat head bass.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 8, 2015)

OK kydawg


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s a few in my personal collection that are really special.



Man! Those are nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Those are awesome Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2015)

If you want to see how a Clovis was made. With the type tools used 12,000 years ago.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=53822


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

What's up Camo?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Camodawg?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey matt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2015)

Happy Monday kids!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Monday kids!



They didn't change the time that much.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

What happened to Kmart, k?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wife is hollering at me from the bedroom, bo$$, she must want me bad!
Nite Nite, cyall tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

Good to see I did not run anybody off tonight. They were done gone when I got here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Just me and Scrap now.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm already thinkin about a poached egg. And maybe some poached deer and hashbrowns.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

You flopped the flop. Must be the time change.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Talking bout Roe, Scrap, years ago at the fish market they would have a barrel of salt mullet and roe. Now they have put a fancy name on it and charge $90 a lb. They call it Bolarga or summpin like that.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't know you were still up matt.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey mattech.


Dang, they could call it caviar for that kind of money.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Hey mattech.
> 
> 
> Dang, they could call it caviar for that kind of money.



lol, they call it poor man's caviar. Hate to see what the rich people eat.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm about to head to bed


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Just finishing walking dead


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

It is Bottagra.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

It was like spring up here today matt. Went from -11 to almost 70 in bout 4 days.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome day here too. Cut some weeds, and put out my pre-emergent. Pulled out all the lawn equipment and ran em for a little bit each to make sure they ran good.  Ready for grass cutting season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Be a while before we start cutting grass, but if it stays this way a few days, the suckers will be shoaling.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

When I was young we would put out shad nets at certain licensed sets. Could also put out a sturgeon net or two.  Sometimes I would go with my old cousin I called uncle cause he was so much older. Had little shanties along the river to camp in. The sturgeon were too big to get in the boat so we would get most of the net in and drag them back to the hill. Sometimes when we'd get one in the truck the tail would drag the ground.  He would process the eggs somewhat and then ship five gallon buckets on the train to a fellow in New York City that turned it into caviar.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Where was this Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

He had a wooden boat he built for shadding. It was only about three feet wide but 22 feet long. That way you could put out and take up nets easier. Ran a 10 horse on it but it was about as big and heavy as a 50 hp today. Took two men to tote it.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

Combahee River. You can't do that any more.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Were yall catching Sturgeon in Georgia Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Were yall catching Sturgeon in Georgia Scrapy.


 No but it's near Savannah.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Meds finally kicking in, gonna hit the sack, Night all you useless ones and Buckfiddy.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Monday mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

All alone up in here.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Wheres scrappy?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

He musta passed out


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Spring forward flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

good flop Fishowl.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Last night was on point


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I see the point of the conversation .


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't get the point.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Lots of points shown


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Whats the point of all this?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I got the point now!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2015)

Mornin...what's the point?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Mornin.....Do you know whens it gonna be light out Jeff C?
My internal clock aint functioning correctly


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought the sun was comin up but had forgotten it was a full moon.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I just saw scrappy fly by in the pail moonlight.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

That one hour time change kept me awake an extra three hours last night.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning, SouthernAngler.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Werd, ccherry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Mornin.....Do you know whens it gonna be light out Jeff C?
> My internal clock aint functioning correctly



NO  Looks like I'mon have to rewind my lftt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2015)

Sup T.P.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2015)

Dogs cain't even figger it out!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

My dog don't give a rip.....Sometimes I wish I was a dog!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning! It's gonna be a long day. I think I've been awake since 2:30 this morning coughing. This crud sucks!


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Mornin T. You get your lights fixed?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

lets go


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

ahead


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

and


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

flop it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Dag nabit.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 9, 2015)

good morning 7 o'clock


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 9, 2015)

in work at 830i'm glad i got to sleep in


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like I missed a good bit of Billyism.....


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey yota


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

What eye miss?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Mornin T. You get your lights fixed?



Got brakes and turn signals, now to chase down the running lights.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Got brakes and turn signals, now to chase down the running lights.



Problems been in the new trailer or in the truck?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Problems been in the new trailer or in the truck?



Fuses in the truck.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I learned that they do indeed from upon ️️fishing off the cruise ship


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Did the new trailer blow em you reckon?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like we brough the purty weather back wid us


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I need to fix lights on my 4 wheeler trailer


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

And boat trailer


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mourning?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I'm back



You didn't make any new "special friends" on the cruise did you?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You didn't make any new "special friends" on the cruise did you?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Did the new trailer blow em you reckon?



I don't know, it was daylight when I hooked it up and I never looked to see if they were working, I just assumed they were.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

I just tried a bagel. Other people eat them for breakfast. They would probably work good for a slice of pineapple. They not worth a hoot for fried egg.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

today is my monday


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I don't know, it was daylight when I hooked it up and I never looked to see if they were working, I just assumed they were.


Bet it would make you mad if they blow again.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

don't like mondees


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Monday blues flop^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2015)

morning


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Youth turkey season opens Saturday. Wooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

I totally spaced, it snuck up on me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Gobble gobble gobble!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Yelp yelp yelp yelp......gobbbbbbllle


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 9, 2015)

I wonder if Billy gonna ride wiff mattech during the Sinclair/Kenensaw race....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Awesome thread 5 stars I aint lame no mo


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

What?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

yep


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Krun


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hay krun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 9, 2015)

hay


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey y'all


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Booyah!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Whoa, hold up there, I didn't say anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh sorry I thought I was on Face Magazine.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

What'd I miss?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Not a thing, Mr. Gooch.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol-ing.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2015)

FLip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2015)

What was wrong with HFHs avy?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2015)

Hae hey hay. It's lunch time


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr. Gooch?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Billy got busted carving his name on the side of the courthouse.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Is scrapy here?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is scrapy here?



Think he on midnight shift T.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

You're a bad one, Mr. Gooch.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep, Scrapy must be sleeping now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy post a lot while I'm sleeping


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy is the only one that volunteered to work midnights.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Patty cake patty cake


Wid no hands


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy coon hunts on his lunch break


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

How'd you get all dat in dem jeans?  wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Mark why are you not fishing today.


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

I cant believe that just happened.....................


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Baleaf it


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Billy done shanked a deers.  Said it was goot eatin


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

whatd I miss


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

My snow peas are doing real well this year.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

I like snow peas.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Morning KRun. You have missed absolutely nothing.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

I also like crowder pea's and butter beans.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

My tomatoes are doing goot.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Well Ridirt had some kind of weird experience, but he didn't elaborate.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

I hid them from the squirel this time.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

yeh I saw that


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

his dog looks hungry


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

gotta go to home depot, bbl


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mark why are you not fishing today.



I'm working today


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well Ridirt had some kind of weird experience, but he didn't elaborate.



not a weird experience, just a first post in herra........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm working today



All Billy's are expected to call in drunk on Mondays.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Done!


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

Just called off sick 6 hours late


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hay Jonboater!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

How is everyone taday


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

You sick bro?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm a true blooded  billy, getten the hair of the dog that bit me....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All Billy's are expected to call in drunk on Mondays.



I woulda if I hadn't of been out the last two days sick. I really didn;t feel like working today either.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

K called in "getting drunk"


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

Nah I'm workin from home got to go back to jax tomorrow


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy hour iswhere I eat lunch. Nutten like a pitcher of beer & a dozen oysters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm worken from Billys bar &grill.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Complaining billy's didn't call in today.. Keep your head down get the job done or just go home.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

tired of all the complaining


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2015)

Every hour is happy hour.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2015)

The WW has happy week.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

I went to the high class grocery sto where dey got olives in garlic oil. Bunches of bins to choose from. I'm in experimentn mood.

All taste the same.

How can you tell when they go bad?


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

you don't...............


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

until afterwards.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

WW don't clean the lines on their tap. I just order mine by the can.


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

afterwards flopp


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Slow today


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hope I get home in time for my sons baseball practice


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

Pick me up some blue cheese stuffed green olives scraps


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd like the give him a little coaching ahead of time.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Went to academy yesterday to get all the needed stuff for my son and daughter to play. $295. Smh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I aint got much love for a yota


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Them kyotas eat my game


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Swiiiinnnggg batta batta batta


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Pick me up some blue cheese stuffed green olives scraps



Them are good for Martinis


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey cc.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Went to academy yesterday to get all the needed stuff for my son and daughter to play. $295. Smh



My Son just made a travel ball team. Every time you turn around it's  $$$$


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Atternoon Boss


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Went to academy yesterday to get all the needed stuff for my son and daughter to play. $295. Smh



Dang, Keds musta gone up. That's all we needed.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I aint got much love for a yota



Hurtful.......

Not Lol'ing....


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

My neighbor kid does travel ball. I still don't understand it, probably never will, but I know they are never home. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Dang, Keds musta gone up. That's all we needed.



Cheapest of the cheap.
We don't splurge on stuff that has to be replaced every season.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

hay flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't see how parents can sit at the ball field all weekend, every weekend


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

wif olives


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I like pepper jack cheese.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Milking Wildebeest is a very dangerous job.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I ate some cheese now I bloated up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I ate some cheese now I bloated up.



You done stove up?


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

I think ooops1 does travel ball too


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I think it takes bout 8 natives to milk one.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy can milk a cow


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

A lot of them never get to eat any of the cheese either.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Ya'll just think I'm a cracker but when I get to showin off for a woman I take coon huntin, I fix hordevres with a slab of Brie cheese and a slice of smoked salmon topped by some chives.

The main aroma comes from dog collar smelling fingers that fix it.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> I think ooops1 does travel ball too



We got both of em in it  this year.. It's gonna suck. They'll never play the same tournaments so we're gonna have To split up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

For some sects it is an honor to die while trying to milk a Wildebeest.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy's a playa in da woods


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

oops1 said:


> We got both of em in it  this year.. It's gonna suck. They'll never play the same tournaments so we're gonna have To split up.



Last year when we kept my little cousin we had her, and my two playing soccer/cheer/ football all at the same time. Luckily it was all at the same field, but we spent six days a week there for almost 3 months. Your running around so much you don't even get to enjoy it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

One thing nice about baseball is it is the same time as boy scouts, so we get a short break from that.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Coon season about over. I'm trying to get back on day shift somewhat.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Coon season about over. I'm trying to get back on day shift somewhat.



Seems like I read something about changing the law so you could kill coons year around down there.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> For some sects it is an honor to die while trying to milk a Wildebeest.



I saw a video where them aborigineese with sticks walked right in on a pride of feastin lions and stole a wildebeest hind quarter. They did not tary, but that sounds like a more certain way to die.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Flap??


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Seems like I read something about changing the law so you could kill coons year around down there.


Yea but the gators mark the season limits around here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> One thing nice about baseball is it is the same time as boy scouts, so we get a short break from that.



I feel bad for my wife. She has take him most the time because of  my work schedule


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Play can become work if you let it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Just slap them gators around a little bit and they will leave you alone.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

If y'all don't can the cheese inyouwinders, this thread gonna be back on page one.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I feel bad for my wife. She has take him most the time because of  my work schedule



Same here. I can't tell you how many time I have left on call, rushed to the kids events, only to go do another call. Normal days it don't bother me to work til midnight, but when the kids have something going on I pull every string I can.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

How do you make an indowjnder about cheese. Lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> How do you make an indowjnder about cheese. Lol



...


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't blame me. I didn't do nothing. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Hillbilly done ran everybody off


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

He made me more aware of my surroundings.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, what i miss?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, y'all can come back, just throw the cheese back outdawinder.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Errybody skeered. Sissies.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

After I cut grass yesterday, I went and talked to my wife. I need a blower.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Probably backpack style


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

All the grass clippings don't look good on the side walk


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm looking at a still, but dang, they ain't cheap


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

You cuttin grass already?


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

It will be the last one I ever buy though.


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

the folks cut mine have a walk behind blower.......


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Cutting the winter weeds


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Even though I put down pre emergent


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Mainly just running the mower


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't like to let stuff sit


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

when they blow wide open it lifts up on one wheel................


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

blows up a dust storm........


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

blows leaves grass rocks and all.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

I guess I should get mine serviced. Won't be long and I'll be running it every week. I think this is the year I turn the lawn mower over to my 11 year old.


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

blows like a helicopter


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

danggit..........mark


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Watch yall done did now?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Get you a broom, MT.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

Spray your yard with round up and Remedy. It will get rid of any grass clippings.


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

lol-ing @ hillbilly


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

a broom would be quieter MT........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Good exercise, too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Watch it Ridirt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Broom? That's wemmins work


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

A broom is better for the environment


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Watch it Ridirt.



it slipped.............


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Pnut, how is the South Georgia weather.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Dagnabit y'all about ruined my best thread


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Talking about bad stuff


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

I just ate a bowl of oyster stew and a big trimming of hoop cheese.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

It was good.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dagnabit y'all about ruined my best thread



Still a long way to go Migs. I didn't care for the title anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Boss don't like fat headed fish.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Boss I can't change the title to no one liked fat face fish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Tp told me to post that title..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Eyerecon y'all don't care for my threads.. I'll goto the fancy pants forum and get real technology schooled on what a G2 is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

What a G2 is?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Dagnabit


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Flopnshow


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

goot one mig......


----------



## rydert (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been scolded.........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks dert, I was feeling dejected.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

In just may quit my steady job today.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't let it bother you Migs, it isn't the first time a bad title has been used. Granted most of them are by you but I think there is at least one more bad one in there somewhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

The club will be sending Migs to a week long seminar on thread starting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't let it bother you Migs, it isn't the first time a bad title has been used. Granted most of them are by you but I think there is at least one more bad one in there somewhere.



Its a tough useless life boss.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

These Billy's get a shot of radiation and forget what to do at work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

First...... I'm not crazy.
Second.....I finaly got to see my first live ringnecked pheasant.
Third...... He was standing next to the power substation on Fussell Road. I tried to stop and take a pic but he ran into the woods as soon as i got out of the truck. Have no idea where he came from but it sure was a pretty bird!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> First...... I'm not crazy.
> Second.....I finaly got to see my first live ringnecked pheasant.
> Third...... He was standing next to the power substation on Fussell Road. I tried to stop and take a pic but he ran into the woods as soon as i got out of the truck. Have no idea where he came from but it sure was a pretty bird!



Probably someone had a tower shoot around there, and he was one of the lucky ones that got away. He wont last long.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

They native to ga?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Boss done lost a racing chicken


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.tonkbranchfarm.com/Ringneck-Pheasant.html


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

Y'all have fun time for my evening escape. BBl maybe or
not have fun without me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2015)

1st- I'm not think as you drunk i am.
2nd- I saw my 1st big foot
3rd =I jumpout wid my camera & he ran back into the swamp wid a big splash.

I guess next You goin to say they had a big foot shoot an that one got away.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 9, 2015)

It's a pretty thing.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Its a tough useless life boss.



Billy can't be but so useless fo he just won't do nothing.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Dairy products are OT today.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw a Black Panther


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

There is a big South GA scandal. When boss was down he won allot of money at the chicken track. However , its been discovered billy set up the race with a ring neck chicken that turns out to be a Chinese pheasant.  Billy is on the run..


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

My buddy shot a pheasent on his lease several years ago. Later he found out there was a preserve down the street.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> My buddy shot a pheasent on his lease several years ago. Later he found out there was a preserve down the street.



Turn him in and get the reward


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Probably someone had a tower shoot around there, and he was one of the lucky ones that got away. He wont last long.


Lot of horse farms and acreage back there. You're probably right. 


Migmack said:


> They native to ga?


Nope. I think they did try to establish some back in the 1900's but they didn't make it. 


kmckinnie said:


> 1st- I'm not think as you drunk i am.
> 2nd- I saw my 1st big foot
> 3rd =I jumpout wid my camera & he ran back into the swamp wid a big splash.
> 
> I guess next You goin to say they had a big foot shoot an that one got away.


Sitting in a recliner taking pic's of your barefeet don't really count. 


mark-7mag said:


> I saw a Black Panther


They usually don't come out till the elections get closer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Conspiracy chicken racer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Boss and billy busted flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Bama done strired  the pot


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Who had today in the pool on when ODR would sign back up


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Who had today in the pool on when ODR would sign back up



Clovis Henry or Tim Conwaytwitty?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Peeps can't stand to be away.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Clovis Henry or Tim Conwaytwitty?



American jackleg  claims to be a friend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

We got a jackleg?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Mig That is slander I will sue you for punitive damages.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mig That is slander I will sue you for punitive damages.



They said the  chinease pheasant chicken  named chula flash belonged to you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw a ringneck standing in the middle of the road about a half-mile from my house last year. I about runnovered it.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I think someones back.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9360445&postcount=81


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think someones back.
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9360445&postcount=81



Kinda the sensitive type, if I cried everything someone didn't like me, the forum would be full of complaints


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> American jackleg  claims to be a friend



Yep..Wow! Didn't take him long to pick up where he left off


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

ODR is unmistakable


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2015)

The mods are going to be busy with him. He holds a grudge and will never let up.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Booooyaaa


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Lots of drama with bass chasers..


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Fishin suppose to be a relaxing thang.If I wanted drama I'd just work all the time


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lots of drama with bass chasers..



Thats why I just stick with crappie, trout and shellcrackers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Now, y'all know that ODR would never try to sneak back in. I'm shamed of y'all.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Somebody quick, post a pic of a bass held out by the lip at a 90% angle.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I fish for what ever is biting. Always brang worms can catch bream or what ever. Object is to catch and have fun


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Somebody musta yelled FIGHT!

Where is everybody?


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

So we move the fantcy pants forum from deer to fish


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

When I had a boat I used to feel bad for the kids who had bass dads. Me and my boy would be wearing out some pan fish and bass dad and son would troll throwing out lures catching nothing while me and my boy wear realing the fish in. Them bass boys would look sad..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> When I had a boat I used to feel bad for the kids who had bass dads. Me and my boy would be wearing out some pan fish and bass dad and son would troll throwing out lures catching nothing while me and my boy wear realing the fish in. Them bass boys would look sad..



Even better watching your kid netting bobbing catfish jugs.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Somebody quick, post a pic of a bass held out by the lip at a 90% angle.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> When I had a boat I used to feel bad for the kids who had bass dads. Me and my boy would be wearing out some pan fish and bass dad and son would troll throwing out lures catching nothing while me and my boy wear realing the fish in. Them bass boys would look sad..



Kinda like the QDM club boys....The brown it's down boys have way more fun


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Thats why I just stick with crappie, trout and shellcrackers.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I could never be stuck on one species of fish....I like to catch them all.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


>



You caught a bass like that in a john boat? I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


>



Somebody is goin to jail....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You caught a bass like that in a john boat? I didn't think that was possible.



You have to earn a name like "Fish Hawk"


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You caught a bass like that in a john boat? I didn't think that was possible.



I didn't even have a trolling motor either.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

One beer left


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't like to be out of beer in day light


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll catch eel if that's all I can catch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Matt done found him a GON bf


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

They gonna lay in bed and dip,dip,dip.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 9, 2015)

nice bream and bass


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Yup OK Matt might go gay again


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 9, 2015)

mig i dont wanna catch a eel, thats to close to a snake.lol


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Whats up BkW.......You keeping Kmac skrait


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

BkW don't like eels or nakes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

They good eating, but you have to cut the line eel slime is like super glue when it dries


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

A good size eel is has a nice white meat fillet. Sweet tasting meat.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Hils?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Tp?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Eels will slim your line up and wrap around your arm when you try to get them off your hook


----------



## ccherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Anybody


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

BkW gone.....Gotta go cook Kmac up some grub.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Eel eat good and easy to fillet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I think tp done got him a gf he don't post like he used too. Bet he getn married


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jalapeno cheese sausage poppers with extra sausage AND some kentucky smoked bacon are sizzling in the oven. My kitchen smells some kinda good right now!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Tp done got whipped


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Eels good bait too.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I ain't never caught an eel


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

TP be romancin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Boy at work got married a few years ago. Now he comes to work mad. She quit her job stopped cooking  cleaning and other stuff now he just works 12 he's a day and hates life.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Jalapeno cheese sausage poppers with extra sausage AND some kentucky smoked bacon are sizzling in the oven. My kitchen smells some kinda good right now!



Bet it does....Gonna be good too!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Catfish love eel


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Oops fishes pretty boy places. Oops you got to goto billy rivers and swamps to catch eel


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Catfish love eel



Stripes too


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Eels will slim your line up and wrap around your arm when you try to get them off your hook



Keep you a little switch handy and they will straighten right out. Honest.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Bet young live eels would be a good bass bait.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll do a eel guide service if anyone wants...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Brang the boats and reebs I'll garentee tens eels a night


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Jalapeno cheese sausage poppers with extra sausage AND some kentucky smoked bacon are sizzling in the oven. My kitchen smells some kinda good right now!


You probly gonna get a citation about that hot dairy product.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

When my papa would catch one he'd cuss up a blue streak


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Nch ain't liking the cheese talk


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Catfish love eel



This.
Way back when we were serious about catching Big catfish below Jordan and Bouldin Dam's in Bama. A good chunk of eel with a buried 3/0 hook was our favorite bait.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

We used eel in the cooper river an tore up the blue cats


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Dont know if they still do but years ago they would put out eel pots on the Altamaha


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

ODr might want to give eel bait a try


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm gonna flop that bass thread jus like I did this one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

Upper Savannah river you catch 10 eels to 1 cat.. A man can make some money with eel pots


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Upper Savannah river you catch 10 eels to 1 cat.. A man can make some money with eel pots


Even lower Savannah too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Do you need an eel pot to smoke them?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Pond fish did not bite for me today. Beetle spins nor live crawfish on the bottom.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Do you need an eel pot to smoke them?


 Just use a turkey frier if you get a lot.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

I'da come up with sumptin better than American jackleg


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello erey body  what ay miss


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

My club dues went from $350 to $600 so I need to start lookin for a new lease any of Yall on a club wif openings


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

By the way this means a billy mountain turkey hunt is in order


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Are we "guests"?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hello erey body  what ay miss



Nothing,just eel talk


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My club dues went from $350 to $600 so I need to start lookin for a new lease any of Yall on a club wif openings



Speaking of dues going up. I need to talk to you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Fish Hawk if I have to look at that fine Bluegill in your avy much longer, I will go crazy.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

rising dues makes me ill


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry B0$$ it's in honor of the big head bream thread.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Fish Hawk if I have to look at that fine Bluegill in your avy much longer, I will go crazy.


He had a midget pose with the fish. A Hand Model Midget.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Fish Hawk, I drive thru harris county everday and you haven't invited me fishing yet, is it my breath?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> He had a midget pose with the fish. A Hand Model Midget.



I'm 7'6" and 350 lbs.......


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Fish Hawk, I drive thru harris county everday and you haven't invited me fishing yet, is it my breath?



We'll go Dave


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Where you drivin to Dave?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm 7'6" and 350 lbs.......


That's a big hawk.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 9, 2015)

Falop


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Got two jobs just starting in Columbus.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Wut eye mist???



Migs went cat fishing and caught a bunch of eels.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Sup Bo$$?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Robert and me went cat fishing and caught a bunch of Bluegill.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrapy goin coonhuntn and hopin he don't come back with no gator tales.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm hera


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Da cruise was fun


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm getting flung a craving for bluegill guys. Do they bite in the rain cuz I ain't workin' in it.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Talked the woman into letting me drive over and tinker in the pond. Got to go if I ran through town and brought back pizza


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

What kinda fishing you like dave?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

More yummy filets for the freezer. Caught them on a white grub Bettle spin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

DhD got him a good crappie hole


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

This^^^


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a big pond I'm going to hit soon. It's private and over 60 acres


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

The bluegill ️fishing in the big pond is unreal. Can load up a string quick wid big breams


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I like ️fishing Clarks Hill lake too


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

The crappie ️️fishing will turn on there soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> The bluegill ️fishing in the big pond is unreal. Can load up a string quick wid big breams



Wish you weren't so far away. I'd come help.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Going to start raining here tonight. Gonna mess my sucker snagging up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Going to start raining here tonight. Gonna mess my sucker snagging up.



Billy's cousin from Russia went yesterday. They got a few before they had boat problems.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Hay! What'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Bad day on the water.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay! What'd I miss?



Bunch of slimy eels.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My club dues went from $350 to $600 so I need to start lookin for a new lease any of Yall on a club wif openings



Maybe but our dues are $800


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Did I miss New Dead River????


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Did I miss New Dead River????



Good question.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

I missed something, cause the linky no worky!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey! New Dead river flop!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Did I miss New Dead River????



Yep....He be back as the all American jackleg now.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm back again


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

New dead river


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Personally I'da come up with a better screen name than that


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Wish you weren't so far away. I'd come help.



My 8 acre pond has good bluegill too. Ask Migmack


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

Old dead cypress swamp


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Personally I'da come up with a better screen name than that



I like fish hawk!! Now that a good screen name!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Back to work tommorow...smh


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

I am off tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Nothing much ld, how bout you.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Maybe but our dues are $800



Well above my budget my wife says


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Well above my budget my wife says



Tell her that you'll quit drinking Coronas and start drinking Milwaukee's Best..AKA The Beast!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What kinda fishing you like dave?



The kind with the cane pole and hook, the kind with the spinning rod, the kind with the flyrod, the kind with the bank hooks, but I really like the kind with the dynomite...............


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Updated my avatar


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

It's fishin season


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Also in honor of ODR...I did a bass selfie


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Just walkin' the halls, takin' names Bo$$..................


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey K, When you taking me fishin'?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> The kind with the cane pole and hook, the kind with the spinning rod, the kind with the flyrod, the kind with the bank hooks, but I really like the kind with the dynomite...............



Thats my kinda fishin dave


----------



## bigelow (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah she knows betta


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Does Anyone here wear a thumb ring?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Updated my avatar



Fishingdawg!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Has Jackleg posted anywhere?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Does Anyone here wear a thumb ring?



I seen one just a little while ago but I don't wear one.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

KinnieMack, expect a pm shortly.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw that too. I'm not sure what I feel.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Thumb ring flop!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Thumb rings come in handy when you are hitch hiking.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 9, 2015)

What about toe rings


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hmmm........


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Has Jackleg posted anywhere?



Yep but I think it got deleted


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

You use to be a better shot than that Robert!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

I found his thread.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Now I do like wearing toe rings.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Especially when wade fishing.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

Kinda like snow chains for creek beds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You use to be a better shot than that Robert!



I'm trying to watch Scorpion on TV and my GON radar keeps alarming.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 9, 2015)

I saw you over there checking out  jackwagons thread Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep, yall are sure throwing a lot of chum in the water.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 9, 2015)

well, buck em


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Wiggle


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Wiggle!


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

OMG  he was nekkid so we had to kill him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what is this world coming to.............COPs are out of control folks................the pendulum will swing and it ain't gonna be pretty..............


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry folks the news just riled me up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Meds kicking in. Got to go get stuck tomorrow for more blood work. Feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 9, 2015)

Good luck Bo$$


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 9, 2015)

good job dhd... Nice avatar!


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't keep up! Nite y'all.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> OMG  he was nekkid so we had to kill him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what is this world coming to.............COPs are out of control folks................the pendulum will swing and it ain't gonna be pretty..............



Link?


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> OMG  he was nekkid so we had to kill him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what is this world coming to.............COPs are out of control folks................the pendulum will swing and it ain't gonna be pretty..............


 they shoot the dip reviewer?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

What's up jgriff


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep, pine tree man up in here.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 9, 2015)

I lost a great thread to a jackleg


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 9, 2015)

!!yeh


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2015)

Slow night


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Now I do like wearing toe rings.


 Thumb rings , then toe rings. I knew you were going there , which is an inuendo about toe jam which is an innuendo about toe certain not to be named dairy products.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yep but I think it got deleted


 Ain't nuttn special bout dat. I got deleted on de deer bout how to cook deer and Scrapy say, sompm bout  a poach egg. Not eebn mentionin nuttn bout poachin a BUCK and whatall dat might costyou if some have their way, not eben mentionin no unknamed dairia products and it went vanish. I mita forgot to hit "send" . But it be gone. GON , I tell ya. Poach egg is bland to my way of taste and poached Buck is even worser.{ diabolicaletic wonderin} not stating a fact to the JUDGE , just "forming a response" in the form of a question.  HAA HA Ha haha.


Some, what ain't got know money, but reckon dey got powa, causa who dey wurk fo step forward and claim a credick . All dis just to say I will say CHEESE any time I get good and ready . I just ain't ready yet. Dat's all. . 

I candoo mogood flyin under Waddler radar. Also, first GEN Radar.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mourning scrapy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2015)

'Moanin guyzz, coupla mo howas then a meeting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow nut is up way early.. must be harvest time.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Woo.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Mourning scrapy!


Mornin Mr Pnut. I might git rite by plantn time

Season is over, dogs not worth shootn. Maybe plant them nuts thick this Spring to make the same next Fall. That's all. Just a questioniestionion?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 10, 2015)

Good mornin Billy's


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

Dat way dey can go down de row an mamma coon say, dis one sompn, sompn, an dis one stayed home. and dis one went to market, and dis one stayed home . You ain't got gators bad do you?

Coondoggin FLOP


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

I yet got to call gable an advise him come get these coons.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

I yet got to call ------ and inform her I gona need a shower and back scrub about noon.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

You ever had yore head get so heavy you can't hardly hold it up with both hands?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

And it feels so good to lay your head on a pillow?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

What happened to the bass fishing 101 thread over in the fishing forum? Lucky Charms?


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Morning Y'all


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mornin'......don't think I'm gonna even try to catch up.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Neva mind, I'll catch up.....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lotsa arrahead experts in here, I've lernt since catchin' up


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have found 3, and I am constantly looking at the ground for 'em.  I'm a useless arrowhead hunter.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea JB. I've only eva fount one. Couple guys in my club find em all the time. I've went to spots they tell me to and only find pottery and flint pieces.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just let go of a lease on the oconnee river that always had boot tracks on it from folks sneakin' in and arrowhead hunting.  It was apparently covered in artifacts, but all I ever found was old likker bottles


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

hi.......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Landowner was very unhappy with some folks for the digging they were doing on another property close by.


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

several folks were arrested around here for digging....DNR got them......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

These folks dug up what they thought was a mound.  Turned out not to be one, but, made landowner all kinds of upset.

Hated losing that lease, but, everybody bailed on me because landowner was bringing in other folks to trap and kill off the pigs with dogs, and the pigs were the reason we leased it.  Then he asked me not to run feeders for pigs.  He probably ought not lease the property until he is satisfied that he has the pigs under control.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Caught up now.......hate I mist new dead river.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

a reeb a dirt chi


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

ha hha


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

It'd be a good day to have slept in


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> a reeb a dirt chi



Lol-ing at mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

Whats up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

The sun is up and bright here Nitram, pretty day outside


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Raining here in Gainesville


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

sun is out in Kite.......beautiful


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not sure what it looks like outside here.  Thanks for the reports guys!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lotta good people on hera


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Live from 75S


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

bigs.......tried some that rub on hamburgers, they was goot too...


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Its daylight outside right niw


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

The sun is in the sky


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I see a few clouds


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Not windy but a gentle breeze


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice day to be outside and get some vitamin D


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Or B


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Or what ever vitamin the sun gives you


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Z??


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

X??


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Vitamin flop?


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

E???


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I tried it on some gator  not so good


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2015)

All Igot to say is hello.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2015)

Bye.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I googled it, its Vitamin D, I was right.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm smarter than I give myself credit for.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I shouldn't second guess myself


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

The Popo were all over the highway round atl


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

saw a turkey yesterday with a beard so long that every time he tried to strut, he would step on his beard and fall over........


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

he was puffed up so big, he looked like a tractor tire............


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The Popo were all over the highway round atl



Your President is in ATL today


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

he strutted for so long that he had half of his wing feathers ground off.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

bet he had a hard time flying up to roost last night...........


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

TP is startin static in the big bass thread


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Shoot em rydert


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

oops made me lose my train of thought.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh yeah.....lftt.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Bigs, how does that rub work on hot dogs?


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

If anyone talks to T.P.,Please ask him to call me.He got me on ignore again.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I get so opinionated over folks being opinionated.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nowa


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

If someone sees T, ask him to call yota, I have him on my ignore list


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Good job ooops


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Crakajak all up in hera.. Sup man?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> Good job ooops



It was cheap but it felt good.. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The Popo were all over the highway round atl



President is coming to town.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ooops...saw someone already answered that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

did you shoot the turkey dert?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Am I the only one posting in this thread? I guess I need to take a few folks off my ignore list. It's her boring being the only one I can read.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

freshwater peeps cant even get along


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

I fish private water, dont have voice in the matter.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Poor turkey, can't strut his stuff
wivout falling on his duff


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

but i do know big fish are good to eat.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

LoL


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

4 year old big bucks are good to eat too


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

How did I make the ignore list, oh well


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

10 lb bass filets mmmmmmmmmmm goood


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wait, am i on ignore?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello testing??!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

any body here me??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Crrap


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

What i do


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm friendly


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Friendly flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mud be pushing it


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Mud be pushing it



Krun could hear me.  THats one


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Your President is in ATL today



not mine


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone see mattech or T.P. axe one to call me...


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> did you shoot the turkey dert?



that was what my buddy was telling me about the turkey that was in my field yesterday.....he wants his son to kill it this weekend.....


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm takin a coffee break


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

from sleepin


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

When I do get up


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

my breakfast either gonabe sautéed or poached.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

dirt I think your dogs hungry


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Scraps breakin coffee


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Krun


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Big, video last words were bad.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Am I still banned?


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

About yo have lunch with my wife, don't happen much.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm gonna make her buy.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Dang, this is a fancy pants place.I'm gonna order water.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I need a loan


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Gonna bounce my credit card


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Chapter 13


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

karen936 said:


> dirt I think your dogs hungry



she always looks that way..........


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Just past Forsyth mt I would have made her buy my lunch too


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

danggit.............


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to stop at the Golden corral in Tifton maybe mud will be there


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

This un's bout did


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Oops+?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

How it is


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

This drive is getting real old


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

No lunch for me


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Girlfriend is eating with mattech


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

What drive is that?


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

House painters trying to rob me


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had breakfast for lunch.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy demanding child support check for his kids and My ex wife.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I had breakfast for lunch.



Sounds Good!

Wish I was eating an egg sammich


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Or a Country Ham  Biscuit


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

No City Ham....


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

never knew there was City Ham until about 4 months ago


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

The one to Jacksonville and then back


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

City Slicker stopped in Weezies Country Kitchen and ordered a ham biscuit.

She left and came back,was upset that it wasn't City Ham.

Ate half though,and wanted her money back.

I asked her where she was from.Jersey......


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Those freshwater guys sure know how to type nasty private messages....


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't like Jacksonville.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Where is my avatar?

mattech have something to do with it being gone?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Waffle House has had city ham on the menu for a while


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Cracksinville


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Here I come


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

U lose it when u get banned Yota.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Waz up.. Bigs


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Kmc called yoda out on bein a former member.. I lol'ed my shoes


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Chillin, stealin flops


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Who wuz yota b4


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Waffle House has had city ham on the menu for a while



Really?

I had never heard that asked for or even thought of it.

My question to her was: "If you wanted City Ham,why did you stop in a place called Weezies Country Kitchen"?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Kmc called yoda out on bein a former member.. I lol'ed my shoes



Either that or yota has read back through a lot of posts.....either way is kind-a funny


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> U lose it when u get banned Yota.



I cant read what you wrote,just blank...


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Kmc called yoda out on bein a former member.. I lol'ed my shoes



I never denied it!

I wasn't banned.Just went away for a while.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Either that or yota has read back through a lot of posts.....either way is kind-a funny



I had plenty of time for reading those years I wasn't on here.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Who wuz yota b4



wickedjester


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy on Billy crime don't seem right......why'd K do such a thing


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> wickedjester




Don't know if I remember that'n


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Billy on Billy crime don't seem right......why'd K do such a thing



Billy stolt his reebs and gave me one....

I'm not mad at him.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Don't know if I remember that'n



I last posted under that name in 2010.I asked for it to be taken off.

Family from ex wife was on here too.Lots of drama.

Just left it at that.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> I last posted under that name in 2010.I asked for it to be taken off.



Ok, I wasn't around until late 2010.  I think I lurked as a guest for a little while before that, maybe 3 or so months.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I will come paint your house for $18000... Yota.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Jacksonville=sink hole city


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm right behind you bige


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I really think I16 is faster to jacksonville


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy is on probation fur weed and can't hunt in Florida


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not that it will stop him


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Over there


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

This un won't die


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't do it all


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I bet if I had a shake-n-jake it'd be easier


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Why y'all upset


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Why y'all upset


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Y'all in such a hurry


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

It will Friday before ya know it/


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Quit asking are we there yet.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

We aint there yet


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

We forty more to go.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Now 39


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Now 38


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Better shut this one down


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

who's got the next one


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Are we by any chance there yet?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I will need to post in the new one


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cousin oops noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sure would like to get there


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

because I said so


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

quit asking


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll let you know when


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Cousin oops noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



What I dun did?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

and I'm good and ready


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

But wait


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

flopper


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Cousin why you hiding


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

what cu done done


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

not like you to hide


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

Karun in a bad moot today........


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

whatcha done gone and done fess up


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

No Karen in a great mood today.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

awesome in fact


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

goot nights sleep


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dirt is hiding too


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

How come so many hiding


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I see's Matt


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Can't see nobody else


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Itn yall don't help we will never get there


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oops has to go potty


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Had to stop Fo lunch


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

He's got his legs crossed and is bouncing
in the back seat.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I think lunch is going to go right through me


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish I was lunching on your avatar


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Gonna have to speed up for Oops


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I got the popo eyeballing me


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Y'all watch out for the po po


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

That's not goot


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

we don't need no ticket


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

Karun doing it.......


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I may be getting pulled over


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

lasts one.


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

fast


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Ticket flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

This ones toast someone start another.


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

lock it..........


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I better go later y'all


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

tickets po po and sink holes


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't have the key


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

tear the ticket up bigs........


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Boss is hera


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

carp


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

someone start a shiny new one


----------

